# Please rescue 2 boys (8mo old) in West Yorkshire, England



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I know there arent that many international members here, but if you live in the UK and are willing to travel, my sister tells me there are 2 boys, 8 months old being given away for free at Hamptons Plant World on Denbydale Road, in Wakefield.

This garden centre petstore is awful and their animals are always in a state. (they had a dead rabbit in a cage once!, and my sister got a pregnant male Guineapig from there once!....)

These 2 are free because they are old and no one wants them. They are kept on sawdust and need a new home asap.

Me and my sister dont have room for more, plus mine are girls and one is sick so now is not a good time.

Im told one is an albino and the other was hiding.

If anyone knows anyone who wants them, google Hamptons and go rescue them!


----------

